# Womit wechselt ihr euch ab?



## Niachis (25. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?

jeden kennt das doch..^^

man spielt den ganzen Tag wow, und dann hat man aufeinmal keine lust mehr...was spielt man dann, wenns draussen kalt ist?

Also bei mir ist das momentan SimCity 4 Deluxe, das spiel ich zwischendurch echt gern und auch Sims 3 ^^


und bei euch ?

^^


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

Risen.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.


----------



## Bummrar (25. Januar 2010)

dragon age origins, rainbow six vegas 2 oder rise of the argonauts


----------



## Noldan (25. Januar 2010)

Familie, Freunde, Arbeit etc... RL halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (25. Januar 2010)

Schaue TV oder mache viel Sport nebenbei als Ausgleich ;-)


----------



## Nayomi (25. Januar 2010)

Zur zeit Dragon age^^ hoffe es durch zu haben bis Mass effect 2 kommt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1stVampire (25. Januar 2010)

Jetz rein Zockertechnisch - Bounty Bay Online (die Umstellung der Steuerung ist jedes mal die Hölle =)


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

Mit meiner Frau.

Einmal steht sie morgens auf und versorgt das Kind, das andere mal ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(frei erfunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MediesTsu (25. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir.. naja ab und an krame ich dann mal wieder alte Final Fantasy Teile aus (bald kommt eh XIII dann is WoW erstmal Pause angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ansonsten lese ich dann doch lieber ein gutes Buch oder geh mit meiner großen Schneeballschlachten austragen.

Ich warte nur auf Kommentare wie: Whaaaa? Es gibt andere Games als WoW?!!!??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astue (25. Januar 2010)

abwechseln??? WANN denn??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte immer mal das Spiel RealLife 1.0 ausprobieren, aber ich find den Download ned!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne, Spaß beiseite... Risen liegt schon hier und wartet nur darauf, installiert zu werden. Das wird meine nächste Abwechslung.


----------



## Nouva (25. Januar 2010)

Es gibt noch was anderes als WoW?????? wusste ich gar nicht, hab bis jetzt immer WoW 9 stunden am tag 7 tage die woche gezockt, seit dem WoW erhältlich ist


(kleiner scherz am rande XD)


----------



## Tomminocka (25. Januar 2010)

Hmmm,

ich gehe arbeiten, komme nach Hause, verbringe Zeit mit meiner Familie und wenn ich am Abend mal Lust habe logge ich mich einfach mal in ein Spiel namens WoW ein.

Die Frage stellt sich insofern nicht bei mir.

Grüße


----------



## Niachis (25. Januar 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf Kommentare wie: Whaaaa? Es gibt andere Games als WoW?!!!???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




darauf warte ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nouva (25. Januar 2010)

*WHAAAA? ES GIBT ANDERE GAMES ALS WOW ???!!!???

*da habt ihr euren kommentar^^


----------



## Crimy 5 (25. Januar 2010)

hab grade Kingdom Hearts 2 durch
ansonsten RL ^^

oder wc3, warhammer40k, oder andere mmos


----------



## Ixidus (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.



this!


----------



## Byleist (25. Januar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> ich gehe arbeiten, komme nach Hause, verbringe Zeit mit meiner Familie und wenn ich am Abend mal Lust habe logge ich mich einfach mal in ein Spiel namens WoW ein.
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage trifft auf mich ebenfalls zu.


----------



## monthy (25. Januar 2010)

COD4, allerdings vielleicht einmal im Monat, da ich sonst arbeiten muss und mich um meine Freundin kümmere.



Mhhhh habe auch noch Spiele für die PS3 , aber da zocke ich sehr selten und dann mit Freundin.



Mfg


----------



## Nexarion (25. Januar 2010)

Ich genieße da mein RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich eh nur spiele, wenn mein Sohn schläft, brauche ich sonst keine Abwechslung.


----------



## $n4re (25. Januar 2010)

hm...
ich spiel noch viel andere Games...
z.B. Resident Evil 5, Battlefield 2 oder Sims 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder RL halt ^^


----------



## Kollesche (25. Januar 2010)

so wirklich rein zocker technischt atm ganz oben stehen ausser WoW Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 oder Guitar Hero auffe Wii


----------



## Gunro (25. Januar 2010)

RL speziefisch jetzt: Familie, Fernsehen, Freunde Treffen, Tanzverein, Leichtathletik, Volleyball

Zum Spielen hinbezogen: Sims 3, Cossaks, Wc3, Avatar, Yu-gi-oh (auf Gameboy^^)


----------



## Xall13 (25. Januar 2010)

CoD <3


----------



## Scharamo (25. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> dragon age origins, rainbow six vegas 2 oder rise of the argonauts



jo RSV 2 zocke ich atm auch echt gerne online


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Warcraft lll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (25. Januar 2010)

Neben WoW gibt es da natürlich noch das RL. Darüber hinaus mache ich Bilder mit Poser und Photoshop oder baue mit Sims 3 Häuschen.


----------



## Type your name here (25. Januar 2010)

Killing Floor über Steam

*schnetzel* *schnetzel* ;P

schönes game wer viel Blut und Metal mag


----------



## Skero74 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich machs umgekehrt. Wenn ich mal Pause bei HdR online mach, zock ich mal nen Monat WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (25. Januar 2010)

Ich zocke diverse Xbox360, Wii, Snes oder n64 spiele die mich dann wiedermal zu sehr fesseln und ich wieder im content hinterherhänge xD
Aber sonst Eher freunde familie usw.. manchmal auch PC spiele wie SC4 deluxe, oder WC3^^


----------



## juri94 (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich zock nebenbei gern jedi academy (natürlich gemoddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), GTA IV; Motorstorm, Viking etc^


----------



## KennyKiller (25. Januar 2010)

L4D2, TF2, BF2, COD6... hab da ne große Auswahl^^


----------



## frian (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.



^ this


----------



## Billride (25. Januar 2010)

Zocke nebenbei auf PC DoDS oder Fussball Manager 10 oder auf der PS3 Fifa oder Cod 5


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (25. Januar 2010)

wenn ich genug von wow hab mach ich den pc aus. ich finde wegen wow allein sitzt man schon lang genug vorm pc, da muss man nich auch noch andere spiele spielen.

frag mich eh wie leute die mehrere mmorpgs spielen das schaffen.

ihr wisst schon:

die leute die in wow 6 80er haben, mit 4 davon im endcontent raiden, mit den andern 2 die gladiator titel abstauben,
nebenbei noch erfolgreich in warhammer online in herr der ringe online sind, 
einen toll bezahlten job haben, gutaussehend und reich sind, jeden tag party bis in die früh um 7 machen,
eine wunderschöne freundin/frau haben,
und natürlich 2 wahnsinnig begabte und tolle kinder haben die 3 sprachig erzogen werden usw. etc.



solche leute leben in einer wunderschönen scheinwelt und ich frag mich welche drogen man nehmen muss um diesen sinneszustand zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fazit: wenn man in wow mehr als nur ein casual ist, finde ich dass andere spiele, ...nun ja wie soll ich es sagen...., einen davon abhalten sich auch mal mit dem realen leben auseinanderzusetzen.



will hier keinen angreifen, aber das ist meine meinung


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (25. Januar 2010)

In WoW freien Stunden pflege ich meine PS3 mit Borderlands, Dragon Age Origins und anderen Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5nak3 (25. Januar 2010)

Naja wenn ich nicht mit Arbeiten oder Freundin beschäftigt bin spiel ich ausser WoW Dragon Age Origins oder auf ps3 Assains Creed 2 und bald Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. Januar 2010)

gothic 3
cs
warcraft
und son kram halt^^


----------



## Exelius (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich keine Lust auf WoW hab, hab ich auf sonst auch nix Lust^^
Dann chill ich meisstens oder geh raus, was anderes außer WoW zock ich auch eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Januar 2010)

zocke zwa kein Wow mehr aber ich wehcsel mich auch zwischen alle spiele ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mmöchte AC2 auf Pc haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nebenbei:
Trainieren, Aion zocken ( abo abgelaufen) wow zocken (abo abgelaufen) rom (lust abgelaufen) Company of Heroes (ab und zu halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs gratis bekommen) Combat Arms (irgendeiner hier von buffed hat mich drauf gebracht, und jetz bin ich süchtig nach diesen FPS) CSS (und ein mod von Css Insurgency) Mass Effekt 2 wenn ichs endlich hab (hoffe ist guad bin nicht so der spacescififreak) samstags vollaufen lassen (hehe) und naja schule halt, drücke aber momentan ne woche weil krank undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich schaue ich ab und zu obs neue One piece folgen mit ger sub gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd gernmal wieder WC3 spieln, hab aber meine originalcd meinen Cousa geschenkt, nun steh ich dumm da.

ihr meint das ist viel? joa kann guad sein!


----------



## CRAEF (25. Januar 2010)

Nebenbei spiele ich noch Shot Online, Live for Speed, TestDriveUnlimited, GTR2 und GTR Evolution, Need for Speed alle Teile ab Underground 2(z.Zt. Shift) F.E.A.R. Combat


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Familie, Freunde, Arbeit etc... RL halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



volles sign


----------



## soca291 (25. Januar 2010)

ich installe grad star trek online um mir ma die beat anzuschaun^^


----------



## Zazuu (25. Januar 2010)

Assassine Creed 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (25. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel im Moment WoW und COD MDW2 zu mehr habe ich keine zeit ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## 1337reroll (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warcraft lll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauer: DotA.
Oder ich überlege mir neue Themen für Videos und sammel dann auch Material dafür und bearbeite diese.


----------



## vyrelia (25. Januar 2010)

Zur Zeit die Baphomets Fluch reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.



alles auser lesen mache ich^^
ab und zu schneide ich paar videos oder gummel im ts2 mit meinen guildmates


----------



## Vanderley (25. Januar 2010)

seit neuestem spiele ich dann Wii. Boxen zB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (25. Januar 2010)

zurzeit will ich bei CoD6 Rang 70 erreichen und da hat man gut zu tun


----------



## Murgad (25. Januar 2010)

Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2(soabld es da ist), League of Legends und RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0chel (25. Januar 2010)

RL, arbeit, CoD6, icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (25. Januar 2010)

Naja RL ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, jedoch geht der kleine Goblin auf den Sack ich versuche ihn immer zu schlagen, aber der weicht immer aus. Wahrscheinlich ist meine Trefferwertung niedrig oder ich muss "Unbewaffnet" an ein paar Trashmobs (Menschen) üben. Und RL ist viel zu teuer ich mein woher nehme ich die 300g für die Miete und einen Chinesen gibt es im RL auch nicht, naja der leiht mir leide kein Gold.
Aber wenn wir raiden gehen dann gehts ab wir kommen zu 100 Leuten mit Schilden und irgendwelchen Portestierenden und dann gehts zur Sache. Die Polis werden von der Masse getankt, das Equip plündert jeder für sich von den Polis. Eine Sache worüber ich richtig stolz bin ist, dass ich nicht einmal in Rl gestorben bin. Die Scheiße ist jedoch nach jedem Big Tasty gehen meine Lebenspunkte nicht nach oben, aber eins hat WoW und RL eine Gemeinsamkeit: Man kann gleichzeitig trinken und essen das beweis ich euch auf die Stelle. Nur so zur Info bin lvl 43 (Klasse) Hartz-4-Empfänger, Mensch.


----------



## pvenohr (25. Januar 2010)

Mit Star Trek Online, auch weil WoW im Moment einfach nur noch extrem anödet. Ach ja, arbeiten muss ich auch noch.

Naja, was heißt "muss", ich sollte wohl eher sagen "darf" denn selbstverständlich ist das heute nicht mehr. Außerdem soll es ja nicht so aussehen als ob ich keinen Spass bei der Arbeit hätte (Den habe ich nämlich wirklich).


----------



## Allystix (25. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele entweder Assasine Creed 2, Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria oder schaue nach, ob bei mysy eine neue Narutofolge erschienen ist.
Ach ja ich habe da noch so ein Game, es heisst Reallife. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Hat einen gewissen RP-Charm und scheiss gute Grafik, aber die Spielmechanik ist während level 11 und 16 etwas holperig. Mir ist aufgefallen das männliche Chars einen Bart bekommen, Hoffe das der Bug bald verschwindet xD.

Mfg Allystix


----------



## pvenohr (25. Januar 2010)

Nichts für ungut aber nach dem Dreißigsten Mal wird dieses RL-Gequatsche auch nicht lustiger.


----------



## SinjiD (25. Januar 2010)

Doimli schrieb:


> L4D2, TF2, BF2, COD6... hab da ne große Auswahl^^



wie ich abkürzungen liebe...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum Thema:rein spieletechnisch im moment call of duty modern warfare 2, final fantasy XIII und god of war 3 wenn die rauskommen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber verbringe eigentlich recht wenig zeit vorm bildschirm hab genug sonst zu tuhen


----------



## Niachis (25. Januar 2010)

r0chel schrieb:


> arbeit...^^ CoD4... icq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ooh stimmt, die ganzen messenger sind auch eien tolle alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Freund, Uni, lesen, Foren, Cinemassacre, sonstigen RL-Krams. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (25. Januar 2010)

wow -> arbeit -> wow -> arbeit -> wow (er eeeewige kreis)

so gehört sich das? natürlich kann man hier auch alle anderen hobbys aufzählen die man hat.. 

btw. bin auch ein heimlicher dragon age spieler, aber das game langweilt mich schon nach 20%.. grml


----------



## Gortug (25. Januar 2010)

Klo Manger Delux das herbste spiel der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (25. Januar 2010)

Audition das perfekte Spiel für Tanks die ihre Finger warm halten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Jamlegend.com ein bisschen Guitar Hero kann ebenfalls nicht schaden.
Oder ich mach meine Wii an und spiel ein bisschen Mario Kart/SSBB je nach dem wozu ich grad lust habe.
UND wenn ich so richtig mutig bin spiel ich meine alten Sega Sonic teile durch es gibt nichts schöneres als mit 16 Bit durch Welten zu rennen und http://www.youtube.c...feature=related sowas zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja welch schöne Nostalgi ;D

Edit meint das ich ein großer Anime/Manga Fan bin und bissle lesen tu und Anime schaue ;P


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

Naja man kann sich auch *während *man WoW spielt mit etwas abwechseln.

Ich z.B: seit dem ich meinen 2. Bildschirm hab, schaue ich immer Scrubs.. oder man spielt auf Facebook Poker nebenbei...


----------



## Sarjin (26. Januar 2010)

Doimli schrieb:


> L4D2, TF2, BF2, COD6... hab da ne große Auswahl^^



Jo bei mir imo auch Left 4 Dead 2 ^^! Natürlich die unzensierte Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sowas runtergeschraubtes kommt mir doch nicht ins Haus.


Ansonsten fernsehen oder Dragon Age oder so..


----------



## JoLasca (26. Januar 2010)

Wie andere schon schrieben - ich habe auch keine Zeit, um noch ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeit, Kinder versorgen, Haushalt und all so ein Zeug lassen mir eh nur abends Zeit, mich mal an den Rechner zu setzen - glücklicherweise habe ich eine Gilde gefunden, wo es den meisten anderen ähnlich geht und so werden die Raids einfach "gestückelt" ... ID kann man ja notfalls auch verlängern ^^
Dauert halt bissl länger bei uns, bis wir alles durch haben - aber Spaß macht es und voran kommt man auch nach und nach. 
Anderes Spiel? Brauch ich nicht :-)


----------



## Rabaz (26. Januar 2010)

- incl. fahren etwa 10 Stunden Arbeit
- einkaufen fahren
- duschen
- 2 Kinder 
- 2 alte kranke Eltern 
- Post erledigen, Rasen mähen (ok im Moment nicht, dafür Schnee schaufeln), defekte Glühbirnen austauschen, nochmal einkaufen was ich eben vergessen habe
- usw. usw.

rechne alles zusammen und du kommst mit den nötigsten Stunden Schlaf auf 24,5 pro Tag Stunden OHNE wow

-> ich wechsele mich nicht VON wow ab, sondern DAMIT........für eine oder zwei Stunden abends, aber nicht immer. Ich spiel auch mal 3 oder 4 Tage garnicht, ich bin sicher ich verpasse nichts^^.  Das geilste ist immer noch ein gutes Buch & ne Tüte Chips. Gespielt habe ich zuletzt Fallout3.


----------



## Xondor (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ja schon seit anfang oktober nichtmehr gespielt (wotlk langweilt, keine zeit wegen studium), aber davor mit laufen, lesen, mitm rad durch die gegend fahren, essen, serien im inet schauen, letzten sommer diverse arbeiten am haus, im garten bzw an der bootshütte und der praxis, bis anfang sommer zivildienst, ...


----------



## Heronimo (26. Januar 2010)

Everquest 2!

WoW ist bei weitem nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss, was man sehr gut an diesem fast gleich alten mmo sieht.
Leider schauen nur viel zu wenige über den Tellerrand hinaus.^^

Bis auf das noch fehlende PvP (Battlegrounds werden mit der kommenden, 7ten Erweiterung eingeführt) schlägt EQ2, WoW in allen Bereichen.

Für Interesenten ein Link zu einem "Was spiel ihr sonst noch"-Thread aus nem Aion-Forum: http://www.aion-foru....html#post96443


----------



## Slox (26. Januar 2010)

Team Fortress 2, Counterstrike, Warcraft 3,
War$ow (gelegentlich), Battlefield Heroes.


----------



## michael92 (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn es mir langweilig ist schaue ich Fern, spiele Dart mit Kollegen oder spiele Wii Sports.
Manchmal lese ich auch ein Buch, gehe schlafen, Telefonier mit meiner Kollegin, gehe mit Kollegen ins Gasthaus höre Musik an............u.s.w.

Gibt viel sachen die man machen kann wenn man nicht am gamen ist.


----------



## REM0RiA (26. Januar 2010)

Also zwischendurch wechsel ich immer mal zu Borderlands, da es im Gegensatz zu WoW einfach mal direkt zur Sache geht und man einfach mal nach Lust und Laune rumballern kann :-)


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

Mh unter der Woche max. eine Runde CSS, sonst treib ich mich meistens in Foren oder in Portalen wie Studivz rum. Am Wochenende gibts eh nichts Abends zu zocken^^ da gibts nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Rabaz, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Is bei mir nicht anders. Ich wechsel mich nicht von WoW ab, WoW wechselt mich von dem Alltag ab und gibt mir mal wieder nen netten Timeout^^


----------



## Niachis (26. Januar 2010)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Everquest 2!
> 
> WoW ist bei weitem nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss, was man sehr gut an diesem fast gleich alten mmo sieht.
> Leider schauen nur viel zu wenige über den Tellerrand hinaus.^^



mhm , da hast du recht... ^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also bei mir ist das momentan SimCity 4 Deluxe ...



Bei mir auch xD ...


----------



## BossRulE (26. Januar 2010)

wenn kei sau zeit hat runde mw 2 online^^ cs, team fortress.. halt shooter^^

Ansonste uf die Couch pflanzen, fernseh an, und gammeln


----------



## Zroxx (26. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele CSS wenn ich grad keine Lust auf WoW hab.
Es ist zwar schon etwas älter aber es macht immer noch spaß und es gibt noch ziemlich viele aktive Spieler


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Januar 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins, hin und wieder mal Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
und seit gestern Need für Speed - Shift und das mit Lenkrad (absolut genial)
hat mich sogar dran gehindert in wow einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten noch etwas rl (freunde, kino, arbeiten etc.)


----------



## Piefke79 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele dann mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Elfmeterschuetze (26. Januar 2010)

Naja, bei mir ist es so das ich WoW nur als Abwechslung von RL und Fifa 10 spiele, in letzter Zeit ist ein wenig die Luft raus ^^

Am 7.2. läuft der Account aus, und wenn ich dann irgendwann nochmal Abwechslung brauche, dann wird er halt wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Januar 2010)

> Huhu,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?
> 
> ...


Darf ich nicht sagen, ist nicht jugendfrei;-)


----------



## jeef (26. Januar 2010)

Anständige Spiele was eigentlich jedes außer WoW ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Januar 2010)

In letzter Zeit geh ich immer Joggen wenn mir langweilig is, wenn ich schon Joggen war guck ich TV oder schmeiß irgendeine BluRay rein und guck nen Film, Manchmal wenn ich wieder mal nen knall hab hol ich meine uralten Spiele raus und zock die Stundenlang^^

Ergo es gibt immer iwas zu tun für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Januar 2010)

1. Elektronische Musik, genauer gesagt Hand's up hören.
2. Dazu Jumpstyle tanzen
3. Am Wochenende dann auf der Party Jumpstyle tanzen

Und ansonsten im Alltag immer schön Sport als Ausgleich fürs zocken. Laufen und Krafttraining. Freunde treffen, oder in Foren wie dieses hier schreiben.


----------



## Inio (26. Januar 2010)

Ich zocke wenn WoW unintressant ist genüsslich
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare2
Ist für mich der passende ausgleich^^
Lg
sascha


----------



## jkalius (26. Januar 2010)

cod mf

und auch mal cod mf2 aber nur solo im multyplayer häng ich noch am vorgänger und das wird auch so bleiben und sinst assassins creed, gw und RL


----------



## Senkarios (26. Januar 2010)

In der Arbeit: -> Shakes & Fidget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daheim: CoD - Modern Warfare / BF (42'er und Vietnam)


----------



## Tolan (26. Januar 2010)

an meiner Frau
Grüsse


----------



## Starfros (26. Januar 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?
> 
> ...




hab mal Anno gespielt oder sonst Fussballmanager


----------



## Lokibu (26. Januar 2010)

Konsole. PS3 oder Wii. Meistens Super Mario oder so.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. Januar 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?
> 
> jeden kennt das doch..^^



Nee DEN kenn ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niachis schrieb:


> man spielt den ganzen Tag wow, und dann hat man aufeinmal keine lust mehr...was spielt man dann, wenns draussen kalt ist?



Also ich hab ein RL und einen guten Job... vielleicht solltest du das auch mal für dich entdecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niachis schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das momentan SimCity 4 Deluxe, das spiel ich zwischendurch echt gern und auch Sims 3 ^^
> 
> 
> und bei euch ?
> ...



Das ist schön für dich!
Ich kann mich, auch wenn du es nicht hören willst, nur wiederholen... such dir nen Job oder mach deine Schule zu Ende!
Da kann man nämlich lernen, wie man sich der deutschen Sprache betätigt und diese gezielt einsetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kongo Otto (26. Januar 2010)

der Vorposter meint, er spielt gern "fünf gegen Willi"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sry, wollt auch mal geistreichen Erguss ablassen, aber eigentlich sind Rechtschreibflames immer recht lustig :>


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. Januar 2010)

Es ging mir lediglich darum klar zu stellen, dass einige der hier anwesenden User wohl eher noch besser lernen sollten, als sinnlos 
durch Azeroth zu stapfen und an totalem Realitätsverlust zu leiden!

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja, die Geschichte der Masturbation auch! 

... oh sorry... das Wort müsste ich ja dann auch wohl übersetzen...
ach nee hast Du ja schon gemacht!

Danke dafür!


Hat der TE ja was gelernt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Hm atm spiel ich zwar kein WoW dafür COD MF2, Battlefield Bad Company, ColinMc Rae Dirt2, AC2, James Bond Quantum Trost, Uncharted 2, NFS Shift, GTA 5, Tomb Raider :>

Was ich aber am amüsantesten finde sind User die anderen User vorschreiben wollen wie sie ihr Leben leben müssen und wie falsch es doch ist :> Stell dir vor der TE hat evtl. sogar ein RL nur kennt er im Gegensatz zu dir noch andere Spiele ausser WoW :>


----------



## Kongo Otto (26. Januar 2010)

haben wir fein gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm 
Also im Mom Fallout 3 und Bioshock, und Battlefield 2

Bald kommt Bioshock 2 Raus dann zock ich das erstmal...

Im März kommt Battlefield Bad Company 2 Raus (Battlefield 2 Nachfolger) dann wird das erstmal gezockt ne Weile...

Und ich Hoffe das im März ma die Cataclysm Beta startet ...

P.s.
Fernseh schauen nebenbei natürlich auch ;D
Oder Online Kino [Ja ich bin böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Edit:
Ich Warte Darauf das die Meinen Motherboard Treiber für Windows 7 Endlich Rausbringen v.v Dann könnt ich XP in die Tonne Treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudatium (26. Januar 2010)

$n4re schrieb:


> hm...
> ich spiel noch viel andere Games...
> z.B. Resident Evil 5, Battlefield 2 oder Sims 3
> 
> ...





oh man... das du das RL als letztes erwähnst spricht schonmal nicht grade für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (26. Januar 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Also bei mir.. naja ab und an krame ich dann mal wieder alte Final Fantasy Teile aus (bald kommt eh XIII dann is WoW erstmal Pause angesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ouuuuuuh jaaa wenn FFXIII rauskommt hat das Vorrang vor allem, sogar RL x)

----------------------------

btt.

Tja, in den kalten Tagen mach ich wirklich nicht so viel. Mit meinen Freunden treff ich mich meist in WoW (lol) am Wochenende geht da schon mehr. Ab und zu mal ne Runde in der Kneipe oder ins Kino nen guten Streifen anschauen. Sport ist im Winter nix los.

Zur Sommerzeit hängt man dann doch öfter mal am Bolzplatz rum und spielt Fussball ^^


----------



## Niachis (26. Januar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Ich kann mich, auch wenn du es nicht hören willst, nur wiederholen... such dir nen Job oder mach deine Schule zu Ende!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beitrags Zähler gepusht ??

Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@starfros

hab anno letzte woche weg gelegt, da bei mir nach 3 wochen die lust weg war ^^


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stell dir vor der TE hat evtl. sogar ein RL nur kennt er im Gegensatz zu dir noch andere Spiele ausser WoW :>



Wahrschweinlich hat er eins... hoffe ich!

Du hast auch irgendwie den Sinn meines Posts falsch verstanden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte hier keinem was vorschreiben... sondern lediglichdem TE einen Tip geben... 
glaub mir, ich habe beruflich viel mit der deutschen Sprache zu tun und wenn ich so etwas lese, stellen sich bei mir die Haare zu Berge! 
Bevor man spielen kann sollte man lernen! Das ist der einzige Sinn meiner Aussage!

Und btw. als ich geboren wurde gabs nicht mal ein Gerät mit dem man elektronisch spielen konnte... (glaube ich zumindest)

Ich hab alles durch, Atari2600, C16/64/128, Amiga, PC und bestimmt auch alle anderen geläufigen Konsolen... also sollten mir die einen oder anderen Spiele geläufig sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. Januar 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Beitrags Zähler gepusht ??
> ...



Hab ich nicht nötig! 
Nochmal fein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niachis (20. Februar 2010)

hihooo,


hab vor 4 tagen eben die siedler ausgepackt ^^ und nun wechsel ich mich damit absolut gern einwenig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (20. Februar 2010)

Resident Evil 5 auf PS3


----------



## Valthorian1011 (20. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer.


----------



## Matress (20. Februar 2010)

GTA4 : The Ballad of Gay Tony
Tekken 6
Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2
Alle God of War Teile


----------



## Grakuhl (20. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty 4-6
Risen
Left4Dead 2
Warcraft 3
Assassine's Creed
Guild Wars


----------



## Thuum (20. Februar 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2
BioShock 2 - Mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fallout 3


----------



## Kafka (20. Februar 2010)

In der realen Welt in nen Pub in der Nähe gehen (Guinnes schmeckt frisch gezapft halt am besten^^)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Februar 2010)

Grakuhl schrieb:


> Left4Dead 2


Sehr geiles Game das zock ich auch gern wenn ich keine Lust auf WoW hab.


----------



## Nebola (20. Februar 2010)

Css, Foren, lesen, was essen, mit Hund raus gehen, fernsehn etc.


----------



## skyllo (20. Februar 2010)

Shakes and Fidget the game


----------



## MrBlaki (20. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar, Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta zocken auch wenn es langweilig wird xD
Immer nur eine Map und den für die Beta höchsten Rang habe ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (20. Februar 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Februar 2010)

BIoshock 2 momentan^^ Ist sehr packend die Story


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

MW2. Grad neu bekommen, Online-Modus geil, Kampagne unübertrefflich :>


----------



## Apuh (20. Februar 2010)

Ich zocke noch Street Fighter 4, Resident Evil 5 und Silent Hill Homecoming für die PS3


----------



## NiZmO` (20. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.



word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamikus (20. Februar 2010)

Entweder RL , LAN bei Kumpeln(zählt das zu RL?), oder allerlei, z.B. Mass Effect , Assassin's Creed


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Februar 2010)

ME 2 GW CRSIS MAXIUM EDITION^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (20. Februar 2010)

Reallife is ne gute Abwechslung, wenn dahingehend nichts läuft zock ich ne Runde Battlefield2 oder Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## addyy09 (20. Februar 2010)

wow ist für mich eher eine abwechslung vom RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (20. Februar 2010)

Bücher(ja, echte, zum in-die-Hand-nehmen, keine E-books), Serien, msn, wii, ds, etc usw


----------



## Hoschie69 (20. Februar 2010)

z.Z. spiele ich neben WoW noch Team Fortress 2 und Left 4 Dead.





Niachis schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?



@ Alle die versuchen mit ihrem ach so normalen RL zu glänzen - Thema verfehlt - das interessiert hier kein Schwein ! ^^


----------



## Skandy (20. Februar 2010)

Mir reicht WoW völlig als Zeitvertreibt neben RL bei mir...


----------



## Weißnichtwasichnehmensoll (20. Februar 2010)

bei mir ist es CoD Modern Warfare, Risen, Dragon Age ,Aion und dann Rl halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich Spiel sehr viel Gta4 Multiplayer Xbox360. Ansonsten auch gerne mal Sim City 4. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Sieder 7 dann wird WOW erstmal gekündigt und vl zum release wieder angespielt k.a.


----------



## Adnuf (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warcraft lll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch allerdings TfT ( also das Addon von RoC )

Da Spiel ich dan Dota Artifact TD, Custom Hero Line Wars und Gem TD. wobei am liebsten TD's

Ansonsten WarRock( http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/?q=de ), Tm Nations ( http://www.trackmania.com/ ), Cabal Online , Nfsu1 , Patrizier 2 Gold und DsA Drakensang. Ab und zu Gothic 1-3 und / oder Crazy Machines 2 + Erweiterung ^^

Und nein ich zahle keine Premium ACC's für die Online Spiele, WoW Reicht als kosten Grab ! 


Also alles in allem genügend.


----------



## Adnuf (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warcraft lll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch allerdings TfT ( also das Addon von RoC )

Da Spiel ich dan Dota Artifact TD, Custom Hero Line Wars und Gem TD. wobei am liebsten TD's

Ansonsten WarRock( http://www.gamersfir...m/warrock/?q=de ), Tm Nations ( http://www.trackmania.com/ ), Cabal Online , Nfsu1 , Patrizier 2 Gold und DsA Drakensang. Ab und zu Gothic 1-3 und / oder Crazy Machines 2 + Erweiterung ^^

Und nein ich zahle keine Premium ACC's für die Online Spiele, WoW Reicht als kosten Grab ! 


Also alles in allem genügend.


----------



## Muertedeath (20. Februar 2010)

RL natürlich ^^


----------



## koolt (20. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder gerne Warcraft 3 oder Counter Strike Source (aber nur Surfmaps!).


----------



## Deathknight3 (20. Februar 2010)

Schaue Fern, treffe Freunde, mache was mit Familie oder zocke CoD 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (20. Februar 2010)

...Mütze, Glatze^^


----------



## Apuh (21. Februar 2010)

Meistens spiele ich neben World of Warcraft noch Hello Kitty Online!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele nebenbei Aion und Dragon Age. Ersteres nicht wirklich ernsthaft, sondern mehr nebenbei. Hier und da zocke ich auch alte N46-Spiele auf der Wii, aber meistens habe ich dafür wenig Zeit.


----------



## Niachis (23. Februar 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Meistens spiele ich neben World of Warcraft noch Hello Kitty Online!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha...nicht wirklich oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

shakes&fidget...wc3...*kpofkratz* ab un an mal wenn ich grad die laune zu hab nfs


----------



## Scharyth (23. Februar 2010)

Ab morgen hör ich erstma auf mit WoW (Gamecard läuft ab, aber spiele schon seit gut zwei Tagen schon nich mehr).
Warte zurzeit auf mein vorbestelltes Battlefield Bad Company 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Un halt ma schaun was so kommt. Hoffe ja immernoch auf ein Aion Trial um nochmal reinzuschaun und dieses Jahr soll noch ein weiteres MMO von NCSoft rauskommen: Blade & Soul. Da werde ich auch ma in die Beta gugn wenns klapt^^.
Wenn Cata raus is, werf ich vieleicht da nochma ein Blick rein und joa.


----------



## Loony555 (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich WoW pausiere (was wegen Prüfungen, Arbeit, RL usw. alle paar Monate mal vorkommt), spiele ich als MMO gerne eine Runde Runes of Magic. 
Ansonsten gerne Left 4 Dead, die letzten "Total War"-Titel (Empire und Medieval 2) und diverse Rennsims von Simbin, bevorzugt GTR2, Race, und GT Legends.

Und zur Zeit auf meinem DS "GTA Chinatown Wars" und "Sonic Chronicles - The Dark Brotherhood".


----------



## Demostrus (23. Februar 2010)

Momentan mal wieder CSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Demo


----------



## Zangoran (23. Februar 2010)

Adnuf schrieb:


> Tm Nations ( http://www.trackmania.com/ )



Sehr geil. Auch einer meiner Favoriten neben WoW.

Ansonsten spiel ich noch Warcraft III, paar Browser games, Solitaire, Free Cell und Sudoku online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (23. Februar 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 steht bei mir momentan grad ganz oben neben WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokiss (23. Februar 2010)

foren lesen - musik erkunden - ab uns zu tv - in die wanne mit nem guten buch - essen - katze beschäftigen - saubermachen - xxx - einkaufen - fussball manager 07 usw usw usw


----------



## Goerni (23. Februar 2010)

WoW dient mir schon als Abwechslung zwischen Uni, arbeiten und den normalen RL-Zeug =D Soviel zock ich gar nicht das ich davon auch noch eine Abwechslung bräuchte


----------



## s0re (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich spiel wieder Enemy Territory Quake Wars^^ Ist schon geil das Spiel^^ Manchmal ne Runde WiC und sonst lieg ich im Bett und lese was und höre Musik oder lerne für die Schule=) Dazu kommen sicher noch die Freunde und das Essen


----------



## Maredan (23. Februar 2010)

SPORT SPORT SPORT SPORT.....und natürlich SPORT und hab ich SPORT schon erwähnt ?
Natürlich auch essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 filme schauen und....schule halt.....


----------



## Möscha1 (23. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Beta Demo) und seit neustem Aliens vs. Predator alles auf Xbox360 da mein Rechner keins der Spiele packen würde^^


----------



## wowoo (24. Februar 2010)

Normal raid ich den ganzen Tag, aber manchmal mach ich sogar PVP zur abwechslung!!!


----------



## WarriParanoia (24. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele "fünf gegen Willi", bis Willi kotzen muss.

xD


----------



## Crystania (24. Februar 2010)

Sims 3. :-)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Februar 2010)

hm... abwechslung.

ich spiele jetzt nur noch ca. 1-2 mal die woche world of warcraft. wenn ich von der arbeit komme (schichtsystem) verbringe ich meistens die zeit mit meiner freundin... film, shopen, serien schauen. bei wow ist derzeit die luft raus. freundin spielt es auch nur noch eher weniger (ist derzeit bei dragon age origins bei). aber es läuft ja nicht weg das spiel. 

wenn ich was spielen möchte und es kein mmorpg ist, ist es fallout 3. das game fesselt mich zumindist doch ungemein.


----------



## Jester (24. Februar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Familie, Freunde, Arbeit etc... RL halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Woah! Wie cool er ist! Er hat eine tolle Antwort gegeben, in der er uns allen zeigt, was für ein tolles RL er hat!
Moment mal... aber das passt doch gar nicht zur Frage! Ach herrje!

Btt:
Ich spiele zwischendurch gerne mal eine kleine Runde CS:S


----------



## Elito (24. Februar 2010)

mass effect 2 bisher nebenbei durchgespielt, im moment sitze ich an devil may cry 3 für die ps2 wenn ich grad nix zu tun hab und langeweile hab^^


----------



## CASTLES (24. Februar 2010)

Mich mit dem Kabel Deutchland Callcenter auseinandersetzen, weil mein inet wieder auf 56k Niveau läuft *miniwhine* 

Zurzeit New Super Mario Bros. auf 100% spielen


----------



## Ukmâsmú (24. Februar 2010)

- Uni
- Rl
- Sport

Für WoW ist da eh nur am rande zeit, daher erübrigt sich das. alternativ wenn mal zeit ist und ich keine Lust hab auf WoW, keine Party läuft, oder sonst au nix los ist Zogg ich good old CS oder Prototype, aber is eher die seltenheit


----------



## Chrizmastah (24. Februar 2010)

Momentan Bioshock2 Multiplayer bissl Rang aufwerten =)


----------



## Maine- (24. Februar 2010)

modern warfare 2 oder counterstrike source !!

nebenbei immer was im forum etc rum schauen ....


----------



## drothi (24. Februar 2010)

nur noch team fortress 2. wow is mir zu blöd geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

1. RL (mach grad führerschein, sehr abwechslungsreich ;P)
2. X3 Terran Conflict
3. ein bissel CS für zwischendurch
4. ein gutes Buch wenns zocken langweilig wird
5. Buffed lesen^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer ... TÖTTTEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Das ist mein Gewehr, es gibt viele Gewehre aber das hier ist meins !_ *Die Stimme veränder das sie zu Privat Paula passt*

xD


----------



## Garthel (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn es vorkommt das ich keinen Bock auf WoW habe und meine Frau zufällig auch nicht da ist um mich vom PC wegzuholen sitz ich zu 90% vor irgendwelchen Browsergames oder spiele einen Teil der Anno-Reihe bzw seit neustem Avatar. Die restlichen 10% verbringe ich in Foren und gelangweiltem vor dem Rechner sitzen ohne Plan zu haben was ich machen soll. ^^


----------



## Mightyskull (24. Februar 2010)

god of war 1+2 collection für die ps3 durchzock


3 kommt ja bald...dann wird wow eh in die ecke geschoben


----------



## Skelettkrieger (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich mit dem RL abwechsle:
- Aufräumen / putzen
- für Uni büffeln
- einen Trinken gehen
- was man halt mit Freundin so spielt

Wenn ich dennoch zocke:
- Tower Defense games
- C&C
- Diablo II


----------



## Threisch (24. Februar 2010)

naja WoW ist eher was für zwischendurch.. seit WOTLK musst du ja nicht wirklich aktiv sein um was zu erreichen^^

"lol WoW ist was für zwischendurch? was für Antisuchtpillen wirfst du denn ein!?" 
Einmal haste einfach keinen Bock mehr^^


----------



## Sèv! (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Garnichts, ich treibe mich dann in Foren rum,schaue fern oder lese.



Besonders wie ich in den letzten Tagen.
Einfach scheiße Krank zu sein -.- und nicht rauszugehen..


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?



Ich spiele nebenbei oft mit Lego oder Playmobil.


----------



## KKAG (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich net spiele? Guides lesen, Buffedforum lesen, Gildenforum zu spamen, Killvideos anschauen, usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ernsthaft, was man halt so macht, Fernsehen, mit Freunden was trinken gehen, lernen, Sport oder auf der XBox was zocken..


----------



## _Enlil_ (24. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwas ist hier doch verquer...


Womit schaltet ihr von wow ab?
Also bei mir ist es ja eigtl so das ich WoW benutze um ab und zu vom RL abzuschalten und nicht andersrum... 

Halt das wofür ein gesundes Hobby eigtl gedacht ist...


Komische Einstellung haben einige Leute *g*


----------



## Batrion (24. Februar 2010)

Ich zock noch nebenbei mit Kollegen FarCry2 auf PS3


----------



## Threisch (24. Februar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Woah! Wie cool er ist! Er hat eine tolle Antwort gegeben, in der er uns allen zeigt, was für ein tolles RL er hat!
> Moment mal... aber das passt doch gar nicht zur Frage! Ach herrje!
> 
> Btt:
> Ich spiele zwischendurch gerne mal eine kleine Runde CS:S





Das einzige was diesem Comment noch gefehlt hat, war so ein dämliches Zitat


----------



## Ladebalken (24. Februar 2010)

Nutten verarschen.....Geld geben und Abhauen. Ihr müsst mal gucken wie doof die dann immer gucken *lach


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Mh neben WoW?^^ Sport, Fernsehn/DvD, mit Freunden was unternehmen wie (im Sommer) grillen oder an den Stausee fahren, mit dem Hund raus gehen und am Wochenende meist hemungslos be****** ähh feiern wollt ich sagen.


----------



## Mäuserich (24. Februar 2010)

Derzeit zocke ich nebenbei "Super Castlevania IV" auf dem Super Nintendo.

Ausserdem hadere ich noch immer damit das ich mal Borderlands kaufen will, mich aber nicht so Recht entscheiden kann ob PC oder PS3 ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Global Agenda 
ShadowGrounds Survivor
Serious Sam HD The fist Encounter
Allods online
Prototype
Assassins Creed 1 + 2
Age Of Empires + Addons
Age of Mythologie 


Edit: Paar vergessen:

Dawn of War II
Fable 
KillingFloor

Bald kommt noch Starcraft 2 dazu und Dawn of War II chaos rising 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (24. Februar 2010)

hab eh wenig zeit zum zocken, aber wenn ich keine lust auf wow habe, oder was anderes will, dann spiele ich starcraft2 *yea*

...jau, ich wurde für die beta freigeschaltet *jubel*


----------



## Thufeist (24. Februar 2010)

Risen, Bioshock 2, Aliens Versus Predator (das neue) und bald Bad Company 2.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel ne Runde CS 1.6 ( jaja ich weiß, uralt ) oder auch wc3 ( auch alt, trotzdem gut )


----------



## Kevin Forster (24. Februar 2010)

Allods Online, CS 1.6 , Warcraft 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal, zählt ihr hier "collerweise" alles auf, was ihr so im Schrank stehen habt? Oder wie schafft ihr es Zeit zu finden, teils bis zu 11 (!!!!! war das meiste was ich bisher las) weitere Spiele neben WoW und eurem LEBEN zu spielen? Oder Lebt ihr PC Games und spielt das Leben?? oO
Soll kein Flame oder Angriff sein, aber bei manchen Posts fragt man sich ernsthaft, was derjenige noch in seinem Leben macht, ausser seine Finger zu bewegen.


----------



## Menthos (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich in meiner Freizeit am PC mal nicht WoW spiele, dann spiele ich zur Zeit "Prototype" macht echt spaß das Spiel und hat mich sofort gefesselt irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (24. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hm atm spiel ich zwar kein WoW dafür COD MF2, Battlefield Bad Company, ColinMc Rae Dirt2, AC2, James Bond Quantum Trost, Uncharted 2, NFS Shift, GTA 5, Tomb Raider :>
> 
> Was ich aber am amüsantesten finde sind User die anderen User vorschreiben wollen wie sie ihr Leben leben müssen und wie falsch es doch ist :> Stell dir vor der TE hat evtl. sogar ein RL nur kennt er im Gegensatz zu dir noch andere Spiele ausser WoW :>


Gta 5? need!


----------



## norfair (24. Februar 2010)

mit meiner freundin, cs 1.6 und dota


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2010)

Gran Turismo auf der Playstation... so alle paar Monate mal für ne Stunde.


----------



## budni (24. Februar 2010)

entweder ich lese wow zeitschriften bzw wow bücher oder ich zocke bf2 und/oder guitarhero


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. Februar 2010)

Nix - keine Zeit

Ich habe schon mehrmals beantragt, daß die Tage 28 Stunden kriegen sollen, aber keiner hört auf mich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (24. Februar 2010)

CoD MW 2, FIFA 10 und Fußballmanager 10, Eig spiele ich alles zusammen genommen diese Spiele mehr als WoW


----------



## Renox110 (24. Februar 2010)

Shooter wie CoD:MW2, Adventures wie The Book of Unwritten Tales, Rollenspiele wie Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit oder Dragon Age.


----------



## Niachis (24. Februar 2010)

Hoschie69 schrieb:


> @ Alle die versuchen mit ihrem ach so normalen RL zu glänzen - Thema verfehlt - das interessiert hier kein Schwein ! ^^




/signed

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (24. Februar 2010)

Seid über einem Jahr wechsle ich mich mit Urban Terror oder meiner Xbox 360 ab und warte bis WOW wider besser wird.


----------



## KKAG (24. Februar 2010)

_Enlil_ schrieb:


> Also irgendwas ist hier doch verquer...
> 
> 
> Womit schaltet ihr von wow ab?
> ...




Mehr als dieses Video braucht man ja nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich jemals so enden, erschiesst mich bitte ^^


----------



## Noobydooby (24. Februar 2010)

Stranded 2

Schiffsbruch mit strandung an einer einsamen Insel! Ohne Ausrüstung auf der Suche nach Essen...

Der Kampf ums Überleben beginnt! 

Deine Feinde sind wilde Löwen, Hunger und Durst. 



Ein Game für alle die Robinson Cruso toll finden.
Spielspass für 20 Stunden oder mehr und Kostenlos.

Dieses Spiel ist eine Erfahrung die man nicht auslassen sollte!

Eigentlich ist das kein Spiel es ist eher eine Survivalsimulation.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel gerade Mass Effect durch. Den ersten Teil schon das 2. mal für den perfekten Shapard, wirklich gelungen. 
Auf den 2. Teil freue ich mich schon, warte aber noch bis der Preis etwas runter gegangen ist.


----------



## Spyflander (24. Februar 2010)

hm also neben der Arbeit und dem SPort hab ich keine zeit für andere games^^
Selbst den wow konsum musste ich in letzter zeit stark reduzieren! Was nicht schlim ist, denn als casuall kommt man ja mittlerweile auch ganz gut voran. Nur die HMs in icc werd ich wol nie sehen...


----------



## Numekz (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin froh wenn ich mir 2/3 Stunden für WoW nehmen kann , sieht nämlich eng aus, wenn man arbeitet, sport betreibt und Freunde und Kontakte pflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... komme kaum noch zu nem anderen Spiel und wenn doch, dann der gute alte Call of Duty Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Powerflower (24. Februar 2010)

hmm zurzeit mit Global Agenda (obohl ich erwische mich schon dabei mehr global agenda zu spielen als WoW...)
und selbst wenn das mal langweilig weren sollte hab ich rund 50 Spiele die ich noch nicht gespielt hab...
JA etwa 50!
und nein ich binn kein freak ich hab die bekommen als jemand ausgezogen ist und er keinen platz mehr für hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn kein WoW, dann Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2 oder Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

öhhh Hoschie69, es hies nicht, welche PC Spiele und welche elektronischen Geräte verwendet /spielt ihr neben WoW, sondern womit man sich abwechselt. Wenn es dir aufstösst, dass manche doch tatsächlich mit ihrem RL glänzen können, dann würd ich mir an deiner Stelle selbst ans Hirn fassen und ernsthaft den Sinn des Lebens anzweifeln. Keiner schreibt hier jemandem vor, was er in seiner Freizeit zu tun hat. Aber selbst Blizz gibt in seinen "Lade-Screen-Tips" den Rat, auch mal was anderes ausser WoW zu machen. Die Wii gibt einem sogar ab ner halben Std (oder wars ne Std) immer wieder die Meldung, man spiele zuviel oder solle doch mal an die frische Luft gehen. Sämtliche Wissenschaflter werden dir belegen können, dass es absolut ungesund ist, nur vor dem Spiel zu hocken und ausser den Händen nichts zu bewegen. Aber das interessiert "hier" ja nicht. In dem Thread darf man nur reinschreiben, dass man sich von WoW (!!!) mit einem anderen Spiel abwechselt. Wer das so schreibt, der kann definitv nicht älter als 18 sein oder ist Vollzeit arbeitsloser, denn jeder normale Mensch wechselt sich von seinem RL mit WoW ab. Denn - und ich wiederhole mich da gerne: Lebt ihr das Spiel und spielt ihr euer Leben?

Edith
Achja, ich will hier nicht der Buhmann oder Klugscheisser sein. Es ist wies ist. Ihr könnt also gerne flamen, die Tatsache bleibt aber die gleiche.


----------



## Numekz (24. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> öhhh Hoschie69, es hies nicht, welche PC Spiele und welche elektronischen Geräte verwendet /spielt ihr neben WoW, sondern womit man sich abwechselt. Wenn es dir aufstösst, dass manche doch tatsächlich mit ihrem RL glänzen können, dann würd ich mir an deiner Stelle selbst ans Hirn fassen und ernsthaft den Sinn des Lebens anzweifeln. Keiner schreibt hier jemandem vor, was er in seiner Freizeit zu tun hat. Aber selbst Blizz gibt in seinen "Lade-Screen-Tips" den Rat, auch mal was anderes ausser WoW zu machen. Die Wii gibt einem sogar ab ner halben Std (oder wars ne Std) immer wieder die Meldung, man spiele zuviel oder solle doch mal an die frische Luft gehen. Sämtliche Wissenschaflter werden dir belegen können, dass es absolut ungesund ist, nur vor dem Spiel zu hocken und ausser den Händen nichts zu bewegen. Aber das interessiert "hier" ja nicht. In dem Thread darf man nur reinschreiben, dass man sich von WoW (!!!) mit einem anderen Spiel abwechselt. Wer das so schreibt, der kann definitv nicht älter als 18 sein oder ist Vollzeit arbeitsloser, denn jeder normale Mensch wechselt sich von seinem RL mit WoW ab. Denn - und ich wiederhole mich da gerne: Lebt ihr das Spiel und spielt ihr euer Leben?
> 
> Edith
> Achja, ich will hier nicht der Buhmann oder Klugscheisser sein. Es ist wies ist. Ihr könnt also gerne flamen, die Tatsache bleibt aber die gleiche.




/sign

danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Sagt mal, zählt ihr hier "collerweise" alles auf, was ihr so im Schrank stehen habt? Oder wie schafft ihr es Zeit zu finden, teils bis zu 11 (!!!!! war das meiste was ich bisher las) weitere Spiele neben WoW und eurem LEBEN zu spielen? Oder Lebt ihr PC Games und spielt das Leben?? oO
> Soll kein Flame oder Angriff sein, aber bei manchen Posts fragt man sich ernsthaft, was derjenige noch in seinem Leben macht, ausser seine Finger zu bewegen.




Ich geh mal davon aus du meinst mich, da ich 11 spiel gepostet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan gibt es bei mir halt wenig zu tun. Und ja ich hab ein leben. Ich geh raus wie jeder andere Mensch auch, hab meine Freunde und 
vergess auch nicht regelmäßig zu essen o.ä.


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Ne stop, Dominau. ch wollt niemanden persönlich anreden und habe auch niemanden persönlich gemeint. Ich kann auch meine ganzen Spiele auf Steam aufzählen, da sind die letzten 5 Jahre einige zusammen gekommen. Aber das heisst nicht, dass ich die permanent im Wechsel auf und ab spiel. Ich frag mich wie gesagt bei manchen Posts, ob das nur eine Aufzählung ist, oder eben die tatsächliche Beschäftigung der Poster.
Andererseits könnte man das freie antworten ohne dabei zu bedenken, wieviel man doch eigtl spielt, auch so auslegen, dass bei diesen Spielern einfach die "Welt noch in Ordnung" ist, diese schlicht sich keine Gedanken über die Zukunft machen, sondern den Moment geniessen. Das kenne ich auch aus meiner Jugend, und das fehlt wenn du erwachsen bist und dich um deinen Alltag zu kümmern hast^^


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ne stop, Dominau. ch wollt niemanden persönlich anreden und habe auch niemanden persönlich gemeint. Ich kann auch meine ganzen Spiele auf Steam aufzählen, da sind die letzten 5 Jahre einige zusammen gekommen. Aber das heisst nicht, dass ich die permanent im Wechsel auf und ab spiel. Ich frag mich wie gesagt bei manchen Posts, ob das nur eine Aufzählung ist, oder eben die tatsächliche Beschäftigung der Poster.
> Andererseits könnte man das freie antworten ohne dabei zu bedenken, wieviel man doch eigtl spielt, auch so auslegen, dass bei diesen Spielern einfach die "Welt noch in Ordnung" ist, diese schlicht sich keine Gedanken über die Zukunft machen, sondern den Moment geniessen. Das kenne ich auch aus meiner Jugend, und das fehlt wenn du erwachsen bist und dich um deinen Alltag zu kümmern hast^^




Ist mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur ich hab mich angesprochen gefühlt, deshalb auch mein post. Habs jetzt auch nicht als angriff aufgefasst.
das sind aber wirklich spiel mit denen ich mich immer abwechsel. Ich spiele auch nicht jeden tag wow. 

ein tag spiel ich mal Global agenda 1-2 stunden und Killingfloor.
am anderen tag WoW, allods und shadowgrounds. 

usw...
1 spiel kann ich nicht lange spielen, ich brauch die abwechslung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Killingfloor??^^ Das hab ich mir auch erst gezogen auf Steam. Aber bin noch ned dazu gekommen den Multiplayer auszukosten. Hab bisher nur ein paar mal den Singleplayer gemacht, der aber doof ist, weil man keine Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. Und für den Multiplayer-Teil hatte ich schlicht bisher keine Zeit, hab aber schon viel gutes gehört^^


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. Februar 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Also bei mir.. naja ab und an krame ich dann mal wieder alte Final Fantasy Teile aus (bald kommt eh XIII dann is WoW erstmal Pause angesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch Final Fantasy Fan?Es geht doch nicht über den 7ten Teil...und den kommenden *g*


----------



## Niachis (24. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ich kann auch meine ganzen Spiele auf Steam aufzählen, da sind die letzten 5 Jahre einige zusammen gekommen. Aber das heisst nicht, dass ich die permanent im Wechsel auf und ab spiel.



Eben, du könntest auch reihenweise spiele aufzählen..!

das ist der punkt..ich glaube keiner hier spielt die spiele die er aufgezählt hat 24/7 neben wow ...


und ich schätze auch , das 90% hier freunde/job/ e.t.c haben...also würde ich das ganze nicht soo eng sehen wie du ^^


----------



## Varitu (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich nicht WoW spiele, hab ich den PC eigentlich aus. Reicht doch mit WoW schon viel Zeit vor der Kiste zu verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ausgehen, am Auto/Moped schrauben(sofern die Temperaturen das zulassen), sonstige Arbeiten zuhause erledigen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Niesehiese (24. Februar 2010)

Da ich sehr gerne Bioshok 2 spielen möchte, dachte ich mir kaufe ich mir erstmal den ersten Teil, um die Geschichte zu verstehen.
Damit vertreibe ich mir imoment die Zeit , wo ich eign. Wow gespielt hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperious (24. Februar 2010)

Freunde, Familie, Parties, Fitnesstudio (nein nicht alle wow-spieler sind fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), und wenns Sommer ist des Sommer genießen und ins Freibad gehen.
Achja und wenn ich was anderes zock dann CSS.


----------



## Geroniax (24. Februar 2010)

Also eigentlich ist das bei mir von Monat zu Monat anders. Muss einfach sagen das ich selbst für ein Cusual in WoW unter durchschnittlich schlecht equipt bin^^.

Daher sehe ich Catclysm nicht als eine Katasrophe sondern als meine Erlösung. Hoffe das es dann genug neue Spieler gibt men denen ich mein WOrgen oder Goblin (weis es echt noch nicht) hochspielen kann. 

Ansonsten meld ich hier mal Warhammer Online an, da zocke ich nur CoD6 oder hin und wieder auch Mass Effect 2.


----------



## KellerK1nd (24. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe 12 Stunden am tag arbeiten. Irgendwie finde ich es armselig, wenn ich das hier so lese. Manche hocken echt 14 Stunden vorm Rechner, scheint mir so. Meine Güte, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? "....ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?" *kopfschüttel*

So langsam versteh ich den Westerwelle auch. Eine Frage an alle, die kein geregelten Tagesablauf (ich meine Arbeit, Schule) haben, was macht ihr? Seid ihr wirklich solche Hartz vieries? Fühlt ihr euch gut dabei?

Wo soll das nur mal hingehen. Ich spiel auch mal gern, aber mans kann auch echt übertreiben.


----------



## Isoclin (24. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty Modernwarfare 2 immer leute killn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niachis (6. März 2010)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Ich gehe 12 Stunden am tag arbeiten. Irgendwie finde ich es armselig, wenn ich das hier so lese. Manche hocken echt 14 Stunden vorm Rechner, scheint mir so. Meine Güte, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? "....ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?" *kopfschüttel*




Nur weil jetzt jemand 10 Spiele aufgezählt hat, heisst es nicht, das er die auch 24/7 zockt mein Lieber =)

Wenn ich jetzt 20 Spiele aufzähle, und davon mal eins, mal das andere und dann doch das dritte einfach alle paar Tage, neben wow, für 1-2 Stunden spiele...

Manche haben echt den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortuorum (6. März 2010)

Ab 9.3.2010 Final Fantasy XIII ! ^^ ... mal sehn vllt wird dann WoW zur Abwechslung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polxx (6. März 2010)

Call of Duty 6, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Assassins Creed, Left 4 Dead 2, eig. alles was auf meinem steam acc drauf is....


----------



## Leach09 (6. März 2010)

Wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW habe, spiele ich "Reallife", ist echt abwechselnd, zumal man mit normalen Leuten in Kontakt kommt und die Grafik und Physik echt Hammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarteas (6. März 2010)

Wie auf WoW kein bock mehr ? ^^
Naja ich gebs zu hab ich au manchmal...dann versuch och die bestzeit im Cod durchzocken zu knacken oder,was wie ich mir hab sagen lassen echt gesund is, geh ins Bett ^^


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

_wenn ich nicht gerade Arena dabei bin mit den Gildies oder Raide spiele ich sehr oft auf der Wii Zelda oder Super Mario zur abwechslung _


----------



## Baumstamm (6. März 2010)

Wenn ich mal genug von WoW habe spiele ich eig garnichts mehr, aber hin und wieder wird die Playstation doch mal für mehr als nur Blu-Ray´s schauen benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann halt MGS4...
WCIII spiel ich auch hin und wieder mal.


----------



## Lunammar (6. März 2010)

was mach ich wenn ich uf wow kein bock habe
ich schreib einfach an meinen geschichten weiter oder lese 
oder wennich wirklich auf nix bock habe hör ich musik
aber so andere games zocken tuh ich selten


----------



## Giwopti (6. März 2010)

Ich spiele PS3 wenn ich kein WoW spiele oder auch nen paar Titel mit nen bisschen mehr Action wie CoD MW2 oder so.

Ab und zu geh ich auch noch ins Kino oder mach was mit Freunden.


----------



## Shany (6. März 2010)

tony hawks underground 2 oder super smash bros 64^^


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Ich gehe 12 Stunden am tag arbeiten. Irgendwie finde ich es armselig, wenn ich das hier so lese. Manche hocken echt 14 Stunden vorm Rechner, scheint mir so. Meine Güte, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? "....ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen spielen ihr euch noch so abwechselt?" *kopfschüttel*
> 
> So langsam versteh ich den Westerwelle auch. Eine Frage an alle, die kein geregelten Tagesablauf (ich meine Arbeit, Schule) haben, was macht ihr? Seid ihr wirklich solche Hartz vieries? Fühlt ihr euch gut dabei?
> 
> Wo soll das nur mal hingehen. Ich spiel auch mal gern, aber mans kann auch echt übertreiben.



Aus deinem Beitrag lese ich heraus, gibt es denn nicht anderes mehr auf der Welt als World of Warcraft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (6. März 2010)

Mass Effect 2
Assasins Creed 2
Modern Warfare 2
Bad Company 2
(hier stelle ich grade fest, es gibt verdammt viele 2. Teile momentan^^)
Prototype (wenn ich mal bock drauf hab)
Blood Bowl


----------



## darkdriver321 (6. März 2010)

Cod MW2 im Multiplayer ^^


----------



## Malkas (7. März 2010)

Paar Videos machen,Sonnenstudio,Sport, Rl halt, arbeit, und so weiter. Als Spiel alternative nix, ich spiele nur wow. Ok ne Runde Bioware games schon


----------



## Petu (7. März 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das momentan SimCity 4 Deluxe, das spiel ich zwischendurch echt gern und auch Sims 3 ^^
> 
> 
> und bei euch ?
> ...




Du hast schwer einen an der Klatsche, Jetzt geh mit deinen Puppen spielen.

Mal ehrlich: SIM CITY.... HALLO ?! JEMAND ZUHAUSE ?!


----------



## Niachis (7. März 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Du hast schwer einen an der Klatsche, Jetzt geh mit deinen Puppen spielen.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: SIM CITY.... HALLO ?! JEMAND ZUHAUSE ?!



Danke für deinen Post, ich leite ihn mal an die Abteilung "Troll-sucht-Aufmerksamkeit" weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... (:


_______________

Hab neuerding auch wieder mit Anno 1602 begonnen...das hat noch richtig Flair und Reiz *g*


----------



## Nimbe (7. März 2010)

hm atm mach ich ne totale wow-pause, aber früher bzw in der Zukunft, hab ich immer etwas um mich abzuwechseln:

Abwechslung in WoW:
twinken und mit twinks bg´s machen is immer wieder lustig
Alte acm´s farmen (macht mir fun, und besonders die bc heros solo dauern doch etwas)
Beruf verlernen und neuen Hochpushen (mein main hatte schon alle berufe bis auf schmied über 400^^)[Ich weiß es ist sinnlos und dumm^^ aber ich hab meine 2 teppiche udn kann sie nich usen xD]

Abwechslung außerhalb von WoW:
Schlagzeug
TV (aber nur 2 and a half men, Lost und South Park)
Patrizier 2 (uraltes Aufbauspiel) NFS Most Wanted (immer noch das beste NFS vor NFS Porsche)
Zeichnen (am Pc mit son elektronischen Brett da sind 4 h gleich dahin leider)
Ausgehn mit Freunden (meistens saufn saufn saufn^^)
Oder einfach so Mit freunde treffen (aber auch saufn xD)
Oder Schule schwänzen und saufn gehn^^ xDD



naja egal was man macht: *Genießt das Leben! Man lebt nur einmal! Egal was du machst, hauptsache du bist Glücklich!*


Mfg euer dark


----------



## Maschinenheath! (7. März 2010)

Abundzu spiele ich auch Anno 

ansonst gehe ich auf Buffed..
wenn nichts neues ist 

Schalte ich den Pc auch mal ab^^


----------



## Martok352 (7. März 2010)

wow kann einem langweilig werden?!
wenn ich keine lust mehr auf das WotLK zeug hab, schau ich mal in Classic vorbei


----------



## Garziil (7. März 2010)

Urban-Rivals
PoxNora
Battlefield 2
Battlefield Heroes
Team Fortress 2
WC3 (Dota, Naruto vs Bleach, Naruto Wars)
Herr der Ringe Online (Sobald meine neue Grafikkarte da ist funktioniert es endlich wieder)


Mit Freunden am Wochenende ein wenig Party machen
Angeln
Wobbler bauen ( Kunstköder zum Angeln XD )
Wenn die Sonne mal wieder Scheint einfach mal mit Entspannender Musik durch die Gegend Fahren und nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ziwsii (7. März 2010)

Hm ganzen Tag wow ist das nicht zu viel?
Ansonsten RL.


----------



## Malondil (7. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 (wobei ich das seit gestern durch habe, abgesehn von den Federn und Schätzen)
Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer
Oblivion


----------



## Enorgaran (7. März 2010)

also im moment mit final fantasy 13 ^^


----------



## Andoral1990 (7. März 2010)

also bei mir kommts nur sehr selten mal vor dass mir wow in der knappen zeit die ich überhaupt zum spielen hab mal langweilig wird, deshalb fällt das bei mir fast flach.

das einzige was ich zwischendurch noch ganz gern daddel is Tee-world. 

Und wenn wow langweilig wird, dann gammeln ich noch 15 minuten druch den forn-ticker von buffed und geb meinen senf dazu und dann is der rechner aus.


----------



## TheEwanie (7. März 2010)

rollenspiel in wow xD


----------



## Niachis (7. März 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> Hm ganzen Tag wow ist das nicht zu viel?
> Ansonsten RL.



Wer sagt den hier was von "ganzen tag wow und dann noch ein spiel dazu" ?


Es geht lediglich darum, an manchen Tagen, statt wow was anderes zu spielen, und hier zu sagen was das dann so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greifswalder1984 (7. März 2010)

EVE Online...


----------



## Fluenza (7. März 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Niachis (8. März 2010)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> Oder einfach so Mit freunde treffen (aber auch saufn xD)
> Oder Schule schwänzen und saufn gehn^^ xDD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

FIFA10 
ME2
Allods Online
RL ( ein neues MMO , unbedingt ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Warlockguy (8. März 2010)

Neben WoW: 

Fitnessstudio
Freunde treffen
Schule
Tagträumen (Stelle mir immer wieder vor, wie schön es wäre eine eigene Wohnung zu haben)
_Der Warlockguy_


----------



## Niachis (13. März 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> RL ( ein neues MMO , unbedingt ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers glaubt !


----------



## oens (13. März 2010)

ganz aktuell starcraft 2 beta :-D

ansonsten halt warcraft 3, c&c RA2 oder ähnliche spiele. hin und wieder auch mal nen shooter, aber mittlerweile eher seltener


----------



## Icejumper (13. März 2010)

Also ich wechsle auch immer ab !!!
...vom Druiden zum Schamanen !!
oder vom Schamanen zum Jäger... wie ich gerade lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Littletall (13. März 2010)

Final Fantasy X-2 und danach ist FF 13 dran.

Und ab und an Sims 2 zum Entspannen.


----------



## battschack (13. März 2010)

Ich spiel im moment gerne Battlefield bc2 und The witcher.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

wenn ich nicht gerade mein Zwerg Krieger spiele dann spiele ich Portal oder Warcraft 3 zur abwechslung oder ich sehe mir ein Film an.


----------



## Lyua (13. März 2010)

Wen ich nicht WOW spiele, spiele ich Sims 3 oder Shakes & Fidget.


----------



## Xorxes (13. März 2010)

Naja ich zocke da meistens Fifa 10.. is mal was ganz anderes...oder ich lese hier im Forum...bzw..am meisten is eigentlich dann RL Time


----------



## Shelong (13. März 2010)

Zur Zeit spiel ich nebenher die SC2 - Beta und Mass Effect.


----------



## Shaila (13. März 2010)

Zurzeit spiel ich Dragon Age und ich muss mich echt vorsehen das ich da nicht wieder in so eine kleine Suchtphase reingerate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich tolles Spiel, ist das Geld wirklich wert, fesselt einen total.


----------



## juri94 (13. März 2010)

Ich Spiel grad Bioshock 2, angeregt durch den "Angebufft" Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (13. März 2010)

Ich schaue für gewöhnlich Pornos. *frechgrinst*

Nein, ich spiele derzeit Aion oder irgendein anderes MMO um mal zu sehn was sich verändert hat oder wies so ist.


----------



## DiemoX (13. März 2010)

So, gerade ist mein WOW account abgelaufen und bei Langeweile beschäftige ich mich nun mit Counterstrike source :]


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. März 2010)

bioshock 2 und starcraft 2


----------



## Dominau (13. März 2010)

Wieso hat jeder einen Starcraft 2 key bekommen? will auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockrohr/Farinbelarod (13. März 2010)

mit rl aktivitäten, zum beispiel lan partys.. spass beiseite^^ 

lesen, sport, oder andere wirkliche rl aktivitäten, 

oder ich zock ne runde cod4 (net des bescheuerte 6.) im multiplayer.
auch age of empire is gern gesehn


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Wenn ich am PC bin chatte ich entweder oder spiel WoW, ist zufällig worauf ich Lust habe ^^


----------



## The-Quila (13. März 2010)

ich geh raus. und dann geh ich n stück. dann geh ich wieder rein. dann bestell ich mir n paar beir und hab nen schönen tag/abend.


----------



## Ångela (13. März 2010)

Empire - Total War

Napoleon - Total War

FM 10

M.U.D. TV (Nachfolger des legendären M.A.D. TV)


----------



## Ekmir (13. März 2010)

da gibt es nen echt geiles spiel, das nennt sich RL, da hab ich sogar richtige arbeit und nen garten, um den ich mich kümmern muß!!!! *ironie off*

mehr gibt es nicht! 

mfg


----------



## Sleth (14. März 2010)

Star Trek Online oder Playstation 3. Aber auch andere MMOs (Aion, Warhammer usw) um mitreden zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niachis (15. März 2010)

Ekmir schrieb:


> da gibt es nen echt geiles spiel, das nennt sich RL, da hab ich sogar richtige arbeit und nen garten, um den ich mich kümmern muß!!!! *ironie off*
> 
> mehr gibt es nicht!
> 
> mfg



Nach dem 20 Mal ist das irgendwie bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

